# Polishing glass headlight housing



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

I had to replace the left side headlight housing.
How I have one brand new, shinny headlight, and one 9 years old, dull looking (but not too bad) headlight.

What can I use to polish it to make them match? 
Keep in mind we're dealing with real glass, not plastic.
I have a Porter Cable orbital polisher.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

How do you have a glass lense on a e46? 

Glass is some hard ass crap to polish dude, lol. I assume you need to buy different discs (orange, yellow and white plus the compound)

youtube porter cable or car polishing, should be the same process


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Solidjake said:


> How do you have a glass lense on a e46?
> 
> Glass is some hard ass crap to polish dude, lol. I assume you need to buy different discs (orange, yellow and white plus the compound)
> 
> youtube porter cable or car polishing, should be the same process


All I know is what I saw.
The headlight housing got poked by a trailer hitch from a big ass truck. 
Housing broke. I can tell it's glass. If that was plastic it's a damn hard plastic. 
Why do you doubt that?

I know the process.
I just need to know what compound to buy.
And I don't think the stuff I already have for paint polishing will work on glass. :dunno:


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

There is a Quixx product for cleaning lens ~ $15 at Autozone. It's a kit and works wonders - you get everything you need for the job. My lenses are looking much much better after using this product!


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

mawana said:


> There is a Quixx product for cleaning lens ~ $15 at Autozone. It's a kit and works wonders - you get everything you need for the job. My lenses are looking much much better after using this product!


Is it this one?
http://www.amazon.com/Quixx-00040-U..._2?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1247268887&sr=8-2
(It's a lot cheaper from Amazon.  )


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

Boile said:


> Is it this one?
> http://www.amazon.com/Quixx-00040-U..._2?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1247268887&sr=8-2
> (It's a lot cheaper from Amazon.  )


Yes, that's the one! When you add the amazon shipping of ~ $7, it will cost more..:bigpimp:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

mawana said:


> Yes, that's the one! When you add the amazon shipping of ~ $7, it will cost more..:bigpimp:


No because I can get super saver free shipping and don't have to pay sales tax. :bigpimp:


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

Boile said:


> No because I can get super saver free shipping and don't have to pay sales tax. :bigpimp:


:thumbup:


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Put the clear bra material on the headlights (after they are polished), and you will not have frosted lights.


----------

